# Walking/Cycling along Severn by the Bridges...



## Gavin Bl (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi
I was hoping to park up somewhere and walk/run/cycle on that track between the two Severn bridges.

Would the Services on the M48 be best?? I'd be driving in from the Welsh side, if that makes any option easier.

Any recommendations?

Thanks
Gav


----------



## big eejit (Oct 2, 2012)

There's a good car park at Severn Beach which is handy for the path. 

Not sure about parking in the services - probably be fine but you never know.

Seen cars left on the road down from Chepstow to the bridge, and on the English side I've seen cyclists park their cars on the road on the other side of the Mway to the services.

But in terms of path access etc, Severn Beach may be simplest.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks, will give that a try


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 4, 2012)

The bit through the nature reserve is going to be a challenge if it's been raining - only done it when dry when it's pretty heavy going due to it also being a bridle path - have they improved it ?

A shame you can't cycle on the new one and make it a loop ...


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 10, 2012)

Went and had a good time, parked up in Severn Beach, walked up to the houses before the nature reserve, did a bit of beach-combing - went back to car, and drove up to Severn view for the old bridge, walked on it briefly, but my morbid fear of heights, low railings, three kids and and a thundering motorway were a bit much!


----------

